# 3.0 tdi or 2.0T petrol



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What would you go with? Currently looking at both in A3/A4 guises. 2005-2007

3L tdi would be very capable in a straight line, with a remap would be a torque monster.

2.0L tfsi sound better? Maybe?

Don't think either sound amazing tbh, but petrol should sound better at low speeds.

Do about 10k a year, so only about £40 a month difference in fuel, tax is the same, insurance about the same as well.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

At 10k you are on the lowest limit of diesel, if the car has a DPF then go petrol.

The TFSi engine is excellent and very tuneable

Really down to personal choice, I woulf prob go for the Diesel but only the 3liter


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I probably wouldn't go for the diesel at that mileage.

We've got a 3.0TDi A6 Le Mans. And don't get me wrong, it's a great engine. But around town, the mpg is equivalent to a 3.0T - i.e. sub 20mpg.

That said, It is an auto, and it is a big, heavy car.

We do about 15k a year so we're right on the cusp of what they reckon is the break-even point for diesel, but I did genuinely consider a 3.0T A6. Unfortunately, the quoted figures are way off, and while it would be the same around town as ours, it doesn't seem to rise much above 25mpg overall. At least with ours, we can see 40mpg plus on a run - and ours is the 233PS version.

Just another point though, can you even get a 3.0TDi A3? It'd be a flying machine if you could.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

No the A3 I looked at was a 2.0T.

Wondered if the 3.0tdi would suit the big A4 better than a 2.0petrol, wasn't sure if it would go better as well to be honest.

I know my mileage doesn't really require a diesel, but the 3.0tdi I'm looking at is £7.5k, the 2.0l petrol is £8250.

So it's not like by going petrol I'm making a saving. :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would try for a deal on the petrol


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

One of the things that dissuaded me from the 2.0T petrol version of our car was the fact that not all were specced with quattro.

It was one of the things I definitely wanted this time around and all 3.0TDi came with it as standard.

It was only that we were given a FWD 2.0TDi A6 as a coutesy car after someone shunted our 5 series that I noticed just how much FWD in a car that size drags it round corners rather than pushing.

If the petrol is a quattro, I think I'd still see if you can get a deal.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yea I'm only looking at Quattro. Can't be arsed with fwd to be honest, it's so dull to drive and really limits you when it's even slightly wet.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Get a Beemer instead


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Get a Beemer instead


The other 4 tabs I have open now are all E90s 3 series.

a 325i Petrol convertible caught my eye, just all more than my budget. 
If I sell the VX I could easily, but still not sure what to do on that front.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My commute is an e46 330d cab  a bit older than what you are looking at but a nice car


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That would mean both my daily and my weekend toy were convertibles, which either makes me greedy or a little vain/gay. Lol


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

2.0t or sure with a nice exhaust 

I have a remapped 535d and its capable, practical space for family and quick

But you can't get away a petrol drive is a bit more fun.
I've a mk2 tt black edition demo tdi and keep wishing its a petrol


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Hark said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Beemer instead
> ...


I just changed my 535d m sport to a 335i m sport convertible and I am loving it :mrgreen:


----------

